# Props to Connor's Jigs



## bike n fish (Mar 22, 2009)

Out of towner here who ordered some jigs from Connor in my hunt for pompano on the Texas coast. Now stationed in San antonio, I rarely get the chance to hit the gulf for some fishing therapy. 

Long story short, made it down to Port Aransas about 3 weeks ago and went to work with a Connor pomp jig. First fish on jig was a bull red. I lost a couple jigs after that :furious:, I cannot stand losing these jigs. Anyways, second day of fishing I proceeded to land a fish (pomp, whiting, white trout, bluefish) on every cast with a shrimp tipped jig for a couple hours straight. One jig even survived several bluefish before getting cut off. 

I just wanted to give a nice big plug for Connor and his dad Curtis, who have gone out of their way to make sure this veteran is prepped with the best jigs out there for pompano. It had been 5 years since I landed a pompano and boy it felt GREAT! Here's the only picture I stopped to take that day.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have been using and selling his jigs for several years and have to agree that they are genuine fish killers.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

are you still selling them wouldnt mind trying them out..


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Oscar, most local tackle stores stock these jigs. Great color combos and they do catch fish!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words Diego, if I my memory serves me as well as you have our country. 

The pictures you posted were great and it looks as if you have caught on to the "more westerly" pompano very quickly. 

We have been trying to put together some information and photos that could be used for a brochure, and I saved your picture, and hope that you don't mind. Below are some other photos that are of some of his recent work that may be used in it. 

Glad to know you are doing well, and Thank You for your service to our country.


----------

